
Fast Network Server Programming - srpeck
http://geocar.sdf1.org/fast-servers.html
======
srpeck
Code: [https://github.com/geocar/dash](https://github.com/geocar/dash)

"really fast webserver for kdb and dashboard-making bits (more than 10x
nodejs)"

